# Favorite Drustore  makeup for WOC



## TrueSugar (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi!!!!


  	I would like to know what are your favorite drugstore products, nyx and otherer cosmetics that can be found online included. Please list your foundation, cream/powder blushes, loose and pressed powders, eyeshadows, lipsticks, lipliners, just your faves.


----------



## MandyluvOxOxO (Feb 10, 2011)

REVLON!!!! everything revlon lol

  	foundation: Revlon Colorstay liquid foundation, Iman stick foundation
  	powder: N/A...(all powder from MAC)
  	I do not wear blushes....however I do wear shimmer but thats not drugstore
  	eyeshadows: BH cosmetics, Maybelline
  	mascara: All maybelline mascaras.....falsies, colossal, one by one ........
  	lipsticks: mostly revlon...
  	eyeliners: revlon colorstay
  	bronzer: covergirl mineral (shimmery) bronzer
  	Brushes: Elf studio line
  	*If i remember anything else....will definitely let you know
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I do not have a big collection...I am still expanding it....and I just started buying MAC last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and i ignored my drugstore shopping...As they say....once you go MAC, you never go back.....


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 16, 2011)

Well with the exception of lipsticks from MAC, I went MAC and the drugstore's pulling me back.

  	Blushes: Wet N Wild's Color Icon Blushes in Berry Shimmer (looks similar to a couple pricey blushes out there), Pearlescent Pink, and Mellow Wine.
  	Glosses: Revlon Super Lusterous l/g in Lilac and Coral
  	e/s: Wet N' wild Palettes and Singles; they're amazing since they've been reformulated and duping the hell out of MAC.
  	Brushes: Simple e/s brush from Sonia Kashuk
  	e/l: Milani liquif'eye pencils-DOES NOT SMUDGE and lasts hours
  	liquid e/l: Milani Infinite Liquid e/l - Wore the blue one because it was all I could wear tubing on the river, lasted from sun up to sundown 
  	Mascara: Maybelline Waterproof Lash Stilletto and Waterproof Great Lash, and sometimes cheapies like Jane or Wet n Wild.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say these products are necessarily my favorites, but these are items that I have and like.

  	Foundation: N/A 
  	Pressed Powder: Hard Candy Welcome Matte 
  	Loose Powder: N/A
  	Powder Blush: NYX, Black Radiance (the now discontinued powder blushes) 
  	Cream Blush: NYX 
  	Eye Shadow: Wet n Wild Color Icon line (palettes, trios, singles), Milani Baked Shadows (the original, and the new metallic line - I haven't tried the marbled ones but I want to), L'Oreal HIP duos (the Metallics are almost always great, the rest are hit or miss), Hard Candy Kal-eye-descope Baked Duos.  The Hard Candy Meteor-Eyes deserve an honorable mention. 
  	Liquid Eyeliner: Hard Candy Walk the Line (hit or miss and take forever to dry but good color selection and cheap)
  	Mascara: Cover Girl Lash Blast  
  	Lip Products: N/A 
  	Bronzer: Cover Girl Queen Collection Bronzers, Iman Sheer Finish Bronzing Powder, Hard Candy So Baked Bronzer
  	Highlighter: Milani Glimmer Stripes, Hard Candy So Baked Bronzer 
  	Brushes/Tools: Eco Tools, Sonia Kashuk (both the white and black handled lines), Studio Tools (available at Target), and Posh brushes


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 3, 2011)

I've fallen head over heels for Black Opal foundations sticks.  The shades are off the wall pigmented, and work great for everyday use and for your makeup kit.  I really like Jesse's Girl loose shadows, NYX lip liners are just as great at MAC. I just bought the neutral 6 shadow palette by Wet 'N Wild, and it's amazing. Like, better than any other shadows that I've ever bought. There's some really great stuff out there!


----------



## AdrianUT (Apr 4, 2011)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Aqua Powdee (Deep). Like Maybelline Fit Me (320) and Colorstay Oily (Caramel) also but, don't use everyday. Milani Powder foundation (Caramel is ok for me but, the color selection is limited).
  	Pressed Powder: Covergirl fragrance free pressed powder (Soft Honey) , Loreal TruMatch (W7) and Black Opal's mattifying powder.
  	Loose Powder: N/A
  	Powder Blush: Wet n Wild blushes and Physician's Formula Mood booster.
  	Cream Blush: N/A
  	Eye Shadow: Wet n Wild Color Icon, Revlon Colorstay(rarely use now), L'Oreal HIP duos (I have most of them). Almay trio's are also pretty good.
  	Liquid Eyeliner: Milani Eye Tech (the shiznit) and Infinite and Revlon Colorstay (not the marker version)
  	Pencil Eyeliner: Milani Liquif Eye
  	Brows: Milani brow fix kit in Medium or Dark
  	Mascara: Maybelline Full and Soft, Maybelline One by One and Falsies. Loreal Voluminous. NYX Dolleyes.
  	Lip Products: Wet n Wild lipglosses in the tube. Maybelline Colorsensational lipstick, and Rimmel lipsticks.
  	Bronzer: Wet n Wild Princess, Rimmel Natural bronzers, Physician's formula bronze booster.
  	Brushes/Tools: Sonia Kashuk and Sigma (Not drugstore but reasonable prices for nice brushes)
  	Nails: Revlon, Milani, Sinful Colors, Sally Hansen.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Apr 5, 2011)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay, Maybelline Fit Me
 		 			Pressed Powder: Don't use.
 		 			Loose Powder: Don't use.
 		 			Powder Blush: Milani Baked Blush, NYX Powder Blush, NYX Mosaic Blush, Jordana Blush
 		 			Cream Blush: NYX Rouge Cream Blush
 		 			Eye Shadow: Wet n Wild Color Icon, L'Oreal HIP Duos, Milani
 		 			Liquid Eyeliner: Wet n Wild
 		 			Gel Eyeliner: Wet n Wild
 		 			Pencil Eyeliner: Don't use.
 		 			Brows: Don't use.
 		 			Mascara: NYX Doll Eye Mascara, Maybelline Colossal Mascara
 		 			Lip Products: NYX Round Lipstick, NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss, Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick/Lipgloss, CoverGirl Lip Perfection Lipsticks
 		 			Bronzer: L'Oreal HIP Bronzer
 		 			Brushes/Tools: Sonia Kashuk, EcoTools, e.l.f.
 		 			Nails: Sally Hansen, N.Y.C., SinfulColors, Milani, e.l.f.


----------



## treesmile (Apr 5, 2011)

Foundation: Maybelline Fit Me and Covergirl Naturelux
  	Pressed Powder: N/A
  	Loose Powder: N/A
  	Powder Blush: Sleek Blushes(UK drugstore)
  	Cream Blushes: Nyx Hot Pink
  	Eye Shadow: Sleek I'Divine in Storm and Wet n Wild Coloricon Palettes
  	Liquid Eyeliner: N/A
  	Gel Eyeliner: N/A
  	Pencil Eyeliner: Milani Liqui'fye and Wet n Wild Coloricon pencils
  	Brows: N/A
  	Mascara: Maybelline Full n Soft, L'oreal Voluminious in Carbon Black
  	Lip Products: Sleek Pout Polishes, Covergirl Lip Perfection, Revlon lip gloss
  	Bronzer: NYX Pecan blush
  	Tools: Ecotools, Crown Brushes
  	Nails; Sinful Colors


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 5, 2011)

Foundation: N/A
  	Concealer: Maybelline Fit Me Cafe 30
  	Loose/Pressed Powder: N/A
  	Bronzer: N/A
  	Blush: N/A
  	Eyeshadow: L'Oreal Wear Infinite' & Studio Secrets Color Smokes
  	Eyeliner Pencil: L'Oreal Carbon Black Le Kohl, Almay Intense I-Color 
  	Brows: Cover Girl Brow & Eye Makers Midnight Brown
  	Mascara: L'Oreal Voluminous, Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptuous, Maybelline One by One, Rimmel Lash Accelerator
  	Lipsticks: L'Oreal Colour Riche
  	Lipgloss: Revlon Colorburst Gloss
  	Lipbalm: EOS
  	Brushes: EcoTools
  	Makeup Remover: Almay Makeup Remover Towelettes
  	Nail Polish: Revlon, Sally Hansen Complete Manicure


----------

